# Anyone know what make this is ?



## Con (1 Jul 2018)

A friend of mine got this form a charity shop yesterday he wants to restore it for a bit of fun. Just wondering if anyone could identify it and has any information on what it should look like originally ? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## wisdom (1 Jul 2018)

Don't know the make sorry but it's an old beauty.Never find anything like that in charity shops round here.
Would make a very nice project though.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jul 2018)

That's not a bit of fun but a serious project! It will take a lot of work and research to bring it back to unable condition not to mention money.
Better pictures are needed to identity the make and model.
Lovely old bike, good luck.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jul 2018)

Does it matter ?

Just enjoy


----------



## Con (1 Jul 2018)

Cycleops said:


> That's not a bit of fun but a serious project! It will take a lot of work and research to bring it back to unable condition not to mention money.
> Better pictures are needed to identity the make and model.
> Lovely old bike, good luck.


Oh he absolutely lives for stuff like this he's always tinkering with things. You'd be amazed what lurks behind that garage door it's 40ft deep and full of big boys toys. The tandem is in surprisingly good condition everything works as it should it's just that it's been hand painted by a blind man I think .


----------



## Con (1 Jul 2018)

wisdom said:


> Don't know the make sorry but it's an old beauty.Never find anything like that in charity shops round here.
> Would make a very nice project though.


Yeah I couldn't believe he found it he said he was just driving by the place and saw a man taking it in so he went back 30 mins later and parted with £10 for it .


----------



## Randomnerd (1 Jul 2018)

You might post on the Tandem Club forum as well....


----------



## HLaB (1 Jul 2018)

I don't know but I like it


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2018)

Royal Enfield?

Any sign of a badge on the headtube or any numbers on the frame?


----------



## raleighnut (2 Jul 2018)

Nice, not a Scooby on what it is though (other than being a Tandem)


----------



## simongt (5 Jul 2018)

I would hazard late thirtes / early forties. Interesting to note that both chains are on the right; not seen that on modern tandems, but may have been the norm back in the day. 
One of our local LBS know a thing or two about old tandems, but he's based in Norwich.
As suggested, the Tandem Club is probably the best place to begin researching. Good luck with the project.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jul 2018)

simongt said:


> I would hazard late thirtes / early forties.



Could it be a Pashley I wonder? The geometry is definitely very old-school, which is typical of their frames.


----------



## pubrunner (10 Jul 2018)

Con said:


> . . . . . . . and parted with £10 for it .



It's a bargain.

Go on Ebay and check out the price of a headclip headset - as fitted to this tandem.

It'd be interesting to know what other components (make & model) are fitted.



simongt said:


> I would hazard late thirtes / early forties.



I agree with this ^^^, at the latest, it looks to be end of the 1940s.


----------



## nonowt (12 Jul 2018)

had a scout around. There's a 1938 Hercules "Lady Back" tandem that's pretty close here although I'm guess other manufacturers used similar designs:

http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Hercules catalogue 1938 (V-CC Library).pdf

there should be a date code on the Williams chainrings which can be deciphered via the Classic Lightweight website.


----------



## Con (16 Jul 2018)

Sorry I haven't replied for a while I've been in Greece on holiday. That Hercules looks very similar doesn't it. I don't know how far he's got with the tandem the last I heard was he'd got some "old new" tyres for it and had cleaned some of the chrome apparently it had come up quite good. That was two weeks ago I'll probably find out more at the weekend . Thanks for the info guys .


----------



## wisdom (16 Jul 2018)

Con said:


> Sorry I haven't replied for a while I've been in Greece on holiday. That Hercules looks very similar doesn't it. I don't know how far he's got with the tandem the last I heard was he'd got some "old new" tyres for it and had cleaned some of the chrome apparently it had come up quite good. That was two weeks ago I'll probably find out more at the weekend . Thanks for the info guys .


Brill.Pictures needed I'm afraid.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Jul 2018)

Sun ?


----------



## Con (17 Jul 2018)

wisdom said:


> Brill.Pictures needed I'm afraid.


What you want pictures of my holiday? It's mainly just me and the wife sipping cocktails by the beach .


----------



## wisdom (18 Jul 2018)

Con said:


> What you want pictures of my holiday? It's mainly just me and the wife sipping cocktails by the beach .


I was thinking more of the bike


----------



## BobS (16 Feb 2019)

I had an old tandem that was identified as a 1930's Sun tandem. This has identical wheels, front forks and head set.


----------

